# Inoki Vrs Willie Wiilams: A Brawl!!!



## Jason Striker II (Mar 9, 2012)

A real nasty brawl between the wrestler Antonio Inoki and Kyokushin fighter Willie Williams. I don't know the date or even who won - but Lord, what a brawl!


www.*youtube.com*/watch?v=g0B1mugcGO4


----------



## elder999 (Mar 9, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> A real nasty brawl between the wrestler Antonio Inoki and Kyokushin fighter Willie Williams. I don't know the date or even who won - but Lord, what a brawl!
> 
> 
> www.*youtube.com*/watch?v=g0B1mugcGO4



Pretty sure that was in 1980, and was called a draw-Williams Shihan had a broken arm, and Inoki had broken ribs. 

Williams Shihan pretty much retired from martial arts after a pretty bad accident in 2000 that would have a killed less strong man. 

Guy "fought" a (declawed and toothless) seven foot, 500 lb. bear once:


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 10, 2012)

Willie Williams was one of the great Kyokushin fighters from that period. Thanks for the info. Osu!


----------



## elder999 (Mar 10, 2012)

Jason Striker II said:


> Willie Williams was one of the great Kyokushin fighters from that period. Thanks for the info. Osu!



I was in total awe of the guy as a kid.....he was one of my seniors.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's not MMA however (it's old style 2 styles versus each other) and posting it here instead of the general section will mean a lot of people won't see it which is a shame.


----------

